# hair loss on calf! Help



## The Ranch Girl (Aug 1, 2022)

So our calf we just got has suddenly been losing hair. we conntacted our vet to maybe figure out what was wrong and they said it might be lice so we treated her with ivermectin pour. it has been a whole week and no change. I really want to know what this is.





 this is her neck -


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2022)

@farmerjan 

I am puzzled that the vet just said... "maybe lice" and didn't work a bit harder....

Huh...  could be mange maybe...  too much hair loss for rain rot...  

Maybe you need a complete and thorough vet exam.


----------



## The Ranch Girl (Aug 1, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> @farmerjan
> 
> I am puzzled that the vet just said... "maybe lice" and didn't work a bit harder....
> 
> ...


ok do you know anything we could use for it?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 1, 2022)

The Ranch Girl said:


> ok do you know anything we could use for it?


If it is mange..  then you need super toxic stuff, and multiple treatments....  I think to know for sure if it is mange, the vet has to take a scraping of the skin and put it under a microscope.


----------



## The Ranch Girl (Aug 1, 2022)

Alaskan said:


> If it is mange..  then you need super toxic stuff, and multiple treatments....  I think to know for sure if it is mange, the vet has to take a scraping of the skin and put it under a microscope.


ok thanks for your help! I will definetaly try.


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 1, 2022)

I agree on the possibility of mange, needing a vet confirmation.  
My guess is a bad case of ringworm.   Don't know why they get it, some get it alot worse than others.   It will not "hurt them" so to speak.  Is the calf walking around scratching alot?   That would be lice more likely.  Ivermectin will not necessarily get rid of lice in one treatment. 
For lice I use a pyrethrin... something for chickens for lice.. usually in a powder shake on can...I use it on hogs too... but if it is not lice then don't think it will do any good... won't do any harm either. 

For ringworm that is that extensive, mostly keeping them out in the sunny air as much as possible will help as they seem to often develop it more if allowed into barns or darker areas.  Yet I have read it is more common in high humidity in summer... so really can't say.  
It will go away, it is a fungus that attacks the hair.  It can take months to clear up on its own... 
Surprisingly, what we sometimes do is scrape any crusty looking stuff and then use VASELINE to smother the fungus... spreading it on a couple times... or we have used old motor oil on the skin to smother/kill the fungus.... any type oil that will coat the skin to smother the fungus. 
It can take several months for the hair to regrow.  

Look at the pictures on the VETX website...


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 1, 2022)

The sites around the ear and the spot on the back are pretty much what most ringworm looks like.


----------

